# ten thousand dollars



## paint chaser (Apr 5, 2010)

ok so this subject may have been posted before but i looked for it and could not find it so im sorry if it has already been posted 

what would any of you buy / do if you had 10,000 dollars ?
im asking this because iv asked myself this question and i couldn't really come up with anything any suggestions???


----------



## connerR (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd dump a lot of it into a studio, then I'd make a bunch of beats for Wider to rap over. I'd probably buy some Blue Label Johnny Walker, too. 

In all seriousness, I'd probably throw it in the bank and go travel more.


----------



## xbocax (Apr 6, 2010)

invest in a co-op


----------



## stanktank (Apr 6, 2010)

Lotsa cocaine, lotsa hookers, lotsa booze, lotsa cigarettes. 

Pay off a friends college debt so they could travel with me.

Buy a cheapo forclosed house so I didn't have to crash at my parents when I was burned out. Make repairs. Have sweet parties.

Give a twenty to every busker I saw.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Apr 6, 2010)

$2500 to bail my girl out of jail. $1000 for overdue rent and utilities. The rest to travel for as long as possible. Maybe bribe a judge or someone to get off probation. If I could do those things I wouldn't need the money for booze.

mike


----------



## menu (Apr 6, 2010)

huh. in all honestly Id prolly die. haha. I live rough. jk. 

but honestly Id prolly do something similar to wider. land is a great investment that doesnt depreciate. prolly the best investment. 

or Id buy some drugs. flip said drugs and turn that 10gs into 100gs. thug. haha


----------



## compass (Apr 6, 2010)

I'd put it towards land and starting a permaculture food forest.


----------



## L.C. (Apr 6, 2010)

i would pay some fines. pay back my family for playing 'captainsavaho',tithe 10% to travelers n squaters,and the rest ?


----------



## paint chaser (Apr 6, 2010)

wow thanks for responding lots a good ideas i was thinking about it more and i think i would spend it on mabby an old bus or motor home something like that


----------



## Mr. Expendable (Apr 8, 2010)

I'd keep it all to myself like a greedy fuck..... hahaha.... no, I'd probably actually rent out a cheep apartment and make it into a community house and see how long it lasted


----------



## 120 Proof Vomit (Apr 8, 2010)

i'd buy an RV, a new bike, then what ever is left i'd stash somewhere and only touch it when i need it. i like the RV and the bike idea though... new shoes too?


----------



## wokofshame (Apr 9, 2010)

pay for a wedding and a good set of carpentry and masonry tools to put in my truck


----------



## BananaPhuck (Apr 13, 2010)

Get a Surly Long Haul Trucker bike, Panniers, Brooks Saddle, that's like $1400 right there. Get some ultralight backpacking gear, saving my back a great deal of pain. Never have to worry about food for a while.


----------



## MrD (Apr 13, 2010)

One question that has kept me up late a few night is this:
What would you do if you you had only 24 hours to spend $1,000,000.

Makes things a bit more interesting!


----------



## paint chaser (Apr 14, 2010)

wow 24 hours 1,000,000 

i would buy the biggest building on the most land i could and let everyone i know live there for free and start our own farm


----------



## Johnny Lightspeed (Apr 14, 2010)

If I had 10 grand I'd buy a badass motorcycle, a badass gun, someone's everlastin' soul, and an elephant I could ride after my bike craps out.


----------



## menu (May 7, 2010)

MrD said:


> One question that has kept me up late a few night is this:
> What would you do if you you had only 24 hours to spend $1,000,000.
> 
> Makes things a bit more interesting!


 
land takes longer than 24 hours to bye. int his case you'd almost have to buy drugs. its about the only purchase you could make in that amount of time


----------



## MrD (May 7, 2010)

deveranti said:


> land takes longer than 24 hours to bye. int his case you'd almost have to buy drugs. its about the only purchase you could make in that amount of time


 
Dont spend it all at one place =p


----------



## Pickles (May 8, 2010)

I would buy an old railcar.
A boxcar, reefer, caboose... something like that, then pay to have it moved to my grandparents' ranch out in Myrtle Creek.
Have it arranged, whether through money or simple agreement, to have a small part of the property put in my name so that I'd have the property regardless of whether or not they sold the place.
Restore the car, install amenities.
Buy a bike for getting into town. And that's about it.

I'd let my grandparents use it for hired help and such, or if they had a friend who needed a place to stay as long as they respected the space.

If I had any money left over, I'd use it to facilitate overseas travels, just get over to Asia or Europe and continue from there until I got to the point that I wanted to settle, then I'd move in to my boxcar.

Yep. That'd be awesome.


----------



## joemojave (May 9, 2010)

Lotsa hookers!

Serriously, though, if I had a million and only 24 hours I would go to the LA gem district and buy the biggest, cleanest peice of burmese ruby rough I could afford, and then take it home and facet it. Gems are kinda like drugs because they are both easy to smuggle, both are always cash transactions, and both are very profitable for the dealers/middlemen. The difference is that gems are legal and drugs are not, even though spending money on coke is more rational than buying a pretty pebble.


----------



## EastCoast315 (May 9, 2010)

I'd buy a 5 acre lot in Alaska (somewhere near valdez, good skiing), and would build a 10 x 10 doublewall hay insulated shack. Buy all new ski gear. And whatever was left would be saved for groceries and firewood.


----------



## Diagaro (Oct 23, 2010)

Gallons and gallons of rum to take on my sailing journeys for me and all my crew!

Pic relooted: the greatest cheap rum ever


----------



## CXR1037 (Nov 4, 2010)

With 10G's now I think I'd pay an armed guard to watch over select catch out spots of my choosing in California.


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)

too bad about "buying land", id do it but because of property taxes youre basically always going to be a renter. This actually happened to me though which is funny, i got hit by a semi truck first day of my bicycle delivery job and they couldnt establish fault so i got 10k pip. i spent 2000 on new teeth 5000 on a boat for my dad, 2000 so my mom could move to charleston and the other k i traveled like a god for two months. today though id spend it on a hot air balloon and travel REAL old school!


----------



## coolguyeagle76' (Nov 4, 2010)

Johnny Lightspeed said:


> If I had 10 grand I'd buy a badass motorcycle, a badass gun, someone's everlastin' soul, and an elephant I could ride after my bike craps out.


 
you might be abale to get a good gun for ten grand, if you want the soul ive seen people hand those out for klondike bars man, by low sell high!


----------

